

Show HN: Prompt.im - A simple real-time chat app built in 1 day - sim0n
http://prompt.im/

======
sim0n
My friend, Greg and I wanted to try out node.js to see how we liked the
language (we're looking in to using it on <http://interstateapp.com> in the
near future) and so we decided to do the normal thing and build a multi-
channel web chat app.

So far we've spent about 1 day developing it and it seems to be working pretty
well. Feel free to try it out by visiting the main prompt channel here:
<http://prompt.im/prompt>.

For those interested, the chat completely uses node.js (with expressjs and
nowjs) for the server-side code and we use MongoDB to archive all sent
messages.

Any comments would be appreciated :)

------
Tycho
1 day, huh?

Node.js is looking like a cotdamn CV goldmine. Bear in mind that most industry
people have never even heard of it (never mind most HR people!), and the stuff
it lets you do is pretty appealing. And would take a lot of work in other
frameworks.

I need to cook up a few of these for myself. Not sure if they'll come out as
nice as this though.

~~~
getsat
You could do the same with Erlang or Ruby + eventmachine or Python + Twisted,
but Node.js is the current hotness.

~~~
sim0n
Node.js was great for this because of the nowjs library which let us use
practically the same codebase on both the client and the server side of things
which really sped up development ;-)

~~~
getsat
Whatever gets you to MVP fastest is the best in my book. :)

------
aurora72
No one's talked about its twitter/fb limitation. Are we born with twitter &
fb?

~~~
NewHighScore
I would use this if it didn't have the twitter/fb limitation. I hate being
forced to have twitter and facebook to get into other websites. The UI looks
excellent though, good work!

------
LiamSymonds
This is brilliant, you get to meet a multitude of people who are awsome.

The UI is nice, simple and achieves the idea!

Brilliant :)

------
armsteady
Love the site. I had some thoughts about creating something like this. Love
the UI too.

Very simple but still elegant and beautiful.

Nice work!

------
abtinf
<http://wompt.com/> is flattered :)

------
erik_p
I like the hover over a message for timestamp.

------
ntulip
it is simple, looks and behaves nicely. Good job. Any ideas on commercial
aspects of it?

------
robertboloc
really nice UI!

